# Rose FO or EO?



## Wendy90292 (May 3, 2020)

Hello everyone!

I'm getting deeper into soap making *thank you Covid-19* and I'm trying to find a good supplier for Rose essential or fragrance oil.  When I began, I bought a big brown jar of it, but along the way I used it up and now I cannot figure out where I bought it nor whether it was fragrance or essential oil. I accidentally bought over $100 worth of fragrance oils last year and most of them are dreadful in real life! (They sounded so awesome on the web page!)

The recipe from Wellness Mama for rose soap is what drew me to soap  making originally anyway, and now I am addicted to watching the videos on YouTube.  There's one Japanese woman whose work is breathtaking.  She does it all with inserts in her molds, but she's such a perfectionist. If I ever get to her level, I'll think I got a PhD in soap making!  Anyway, for now I'm here in Kindergarten, grateful for all you more experienced soapers, and looking to figure out how to buy essential oils in reasonable amounts and at a good price for a hobbyist.  Thanks in advance!


----------



## Obsidian (May 3, 2020)

You want FO. Rose EO is extremely expensive, much better for using in a leave on product like lotion.

There is a ton of rose FO. I suggest buying a few samples until you find one you like.


----------



## Wendy90292 (May 4, 2020)

Oh, thanks SO much for this tip, Obsidian!  That's terrific advice!


----------



## Ellacho (May 4, 2020)

I've tried several rose FOs but I always go back to Elements Bath and Body's Sensuous Black Rose FO. It's my favorite rose FO and it behaves well in CP soaps too. Hope this helps .


----------



## atiz (May 4, 2020)

Agree -- rose EO would not be worth the cost!
You should try at least your FOs that you don't dislike too much. Sometimes they smell better in soap than out of the bottle.


----------



## Wendy90292 (May 4, 2020)

atiz said:


> Agree -- rose EO would not be worth the cost!
> You should try at least your FOs that you don't dislike too much. Sometimes they smell better in soap than out of the bottle.


Oh, that's a brilliant idea! Thanks. I'll make them and see if that helps.


----------



## rdc1978 (May 5, 2020)

Wendy90292 said:


> Oh, thanks SO much for this tip, Obsidian!  That's terrific advice!



Nurture soap as a rose geranium that works nicely.  Thanks for posting this as the tip about the black rose f/o sounds good.  The rose scents I've gotten have traced super fast


----------



## Zany_in_CO (May 5, 2020)

I have a light rose fragrance EO blend I call "Cabrini Rose". I use it in lotion and body spray I make for my mom and me. I also call it "Bridge Ladies Blend" because it's a light floral scent well tolerated around the card table.   
It's based on this blend -- play around with the parts to find the combo most pleasing to your nose.

*Storytales II Blend (Rainbow Meadow)*
_Air or Aroma Spritz, Bath, Cologne, Soap, Calm, Centering_
Geranium, Rose           2
Palmarosa                   1
Rosewood                   1


----------



## Zany_in_CO (May 5, 2020)

WSP currently has several rose FOs and 1 EO & FO *on sale*. Personally, I think their EO & FO blends have the best "sticking" power. I would buy a sample of that plus whatever else appeals to you. But HURRY! I don't know how long this sale will last:

*https://www.wholesalesuppliesplus.com/store-search.aspx?FBK=Rose+Fragrance*


----------



## Megan (May 5, 2020)

English Tea Rose from WSP is beautiful in my opinion, but not design friendly at all. I would only recommend for a single color bar (colorant added before fragrance). I am not a giant fan of rose, but could use this one all day every day.


----------



## gloopygloop (May 5, 2020)

Wendy90292 As far as I know Rose EO is a restricted EO in the UK and Europe and can only be used in minimal amounts. I know that you are in the US so doesn't actually apply but apart from the cost it is good to know because of its high geraniol content that it is classed as a big sensitiser, might just be worth having a little research just so that you know, this of course goes for many other Eos as well.


----------

